# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Клиника репродукции

## Дмитрий Остапов

Посоветуйте проверенную клинику репродукции.

----------


## Аркадий

Я бы вам посоветовал нормальную клинику репродукции искать по отзывам.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Мы тоже долгое время искали нормальную и недорогую клинику репродукции и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://evaclinicivf.by туда мы и обратились и нам помогли.

----------

